# Another pic...



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi there well my poo baby is 16 weeks now and I can honestly say I love my cockapoo!! Here's a pic of her this morning pulling tongues!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Silly girl. She has a beautiful curly coat. So shiny too.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you x she's quite a chunky dog (slim but chunky build if that makes sense!!) - she has big paws but only weights 4.5kg at 4 months - looking at others here her weight seems to suggest she will be a small dog - what does anyone think? Xx


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww she looks adorable  My little boy is four months today and he weighs a whooping 8kg  so my guess is probably yours is more than norm and mine is going to be a giant  
Here's my little chickpea wearing his smart keeps him clean equafleece <3


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely pups


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Awhh he's a beauty!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Olly is a beauty.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marnia310 your cute girlie looks similar to jasper. He is only a small poo but he was super tiny this is how big he was when we brought him home.







This is him now at nearly 3















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ollys a cute boy too, love his mulberry Equafleece! Equa fleeces are the best for keeping them clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Blimey jasper does really look very similar!! Tbh Jazz wasn't that tiny when she came to us but she's only just started to really get into her food to be fair - our kind trainer in puppy class even made her some liver cake as she had no interest in any treats!!! In the last couple of weeks though her appetite has really picked up so maybe she'll put some weight.on!!


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Marnia310 said:


> Hi there well my poo baby is 16 weeks now and I can honestly say I love my cockapoo!! Here's a pic of her this morning pulling tongues!!


She's beautiful! Love her curls, too!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Liver cake is great for training! I always keep frozen chicken livers in the freezer, it's so easy to make 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry to cut in but equafleece ??never heard of them are they different from puppy coats?? And yes you're pups are all very gorgeous looking xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper wore his Equafleece to the beach, paddled in puddles of sea water and was dry apart from his feet  google Equafleece, it's a Uk brand! Lots of our friends in Canada have them for the snowy weather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you I did Google it they look brill but there is quite a few to choose from !!!is there any one in particular you would recommendnd or is it just a preference to individual taste x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

If go for the one with front and back legs. Always do front to back putting on, but back to front taking off! I've had jasper's over 2 years and it's fab! Great investment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you I am liking the wine colour I think this would go nice with Harley's cream coat I will post a pic when I get round to ordering one x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ooooh that would be lovely  Harley will look super cool x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am sure he will !!thank you x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely pups, the equafleece coats are a godsend - but they do create extra matts! shame there has to be a downside.


----------

